# Alternate IG Psyker Models



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm planning out a new IG army and I want it to be themed around psyker battle squads. The idea for the army is a company that has been specially trained to work with psykers. The plan is to max out on psyker battle squads that are accompanied by special guards that I plan to model some kind of cool psychic hoods on. The problem is I can't really decide which models to use for my psykers. I've seriously been considering the empire flagellants from the fantasy range as I like the idea of the psykers being prisoners, but the flagellants are pretty muscular and I'd prefer a gaunt, sickly look for the psykers. If anyone knows of any cool models that might work it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Ghouls and green stuff robes or hoods onto em


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Have you considered sanctioned psykers? They really don't look that bad. Priests maybe?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I used Empire Flagellants for mine and made some Staffs from various bits...them plus the proper Sanctioned Psykers minis mixed in a squad look fine.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

The Flagellants also contain robed arms that you can't see the huge muscles on! If you take the banner arms and put aquilas on top, that will be cool!

Also, you could make cables from their heads to somewhere... The back? Go for flaggs!


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm probably going to go with the flagellants and add some aquilas here and there. I do like the sanctioned psyker models but I'm going to need quite a few of these and at $15 for 3 I'd be looking at a very expensive, not to mention redundant looking, force. The ghoul idea is also attractive but I'm not so good with greenstuff so I'll most likely go for the flaggs.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Even though you like a "sick" look, why don't you make psykers who look like jedi/sith? That's certainly something I will be doing when I decide to add some psykers to my force.


----------

